# best (funny) kill in 40k.



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

what the strangest kill you've had in 40k.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

lone stealth suit charging two blood angels assault marines, killing one, got no wound in return. next round he finished off the last marine. I thought it to be rally unlikely to happen- a solo tau charging a couple of BA assault marines, and winning.


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

My best kill:
Dark Eldar big leader guy (can't remember his name) on the "Green Goblin" flying board thing, with the 2+ invulnerable save, charges a unit of 6 Fire Warriors. Does no wounds. Fire Warriors strike back, do a single wound. He fails his invulnerable save, therefore he loses combat, and flees. Fire Warriors then cut him down with Pulse Rifles, as he has lost his 2+ invulnerable (only works against first wound i think).

My worste death:
400+ points unit of Tau Crisis Suits with Shas'O, and about 8 drones, get charged by a unit of Terminators. The Terminators could only reach a single drone, and I chose not to use the 6" movement to engage, thinking "hey, I'll lose 1 drone, then next turn I can throw my Kroot in and get about 60 attacks". I did lose that 1 drone. Then I failed my leadership check, fled, and lost the initiative test. 400+ point unit dead because of 1 drone. Owch.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Void_Dragon said:


> My worste death:
> 400+ points unit of Tau Crisis Suits with Shas'O, and about 8 drones, get charged by a unit of Terminators. The Terminators could only reach a single drone, and I chose not to use the 6" movement to engage, thinking "hey, I'll lose 1 drone, then next turn I can throw my Kroot in and get about 60 attacks". I did lose that 1 drone. Then I failed my leadership check, fled, and lost the initiative test. 400+ point unit dead because of 1 drone. Owch.


You can't opt not to counter-charge, it's a forced action.
And also, dude, if any model is engaged in combat, then all models in the same unit can be hit, how the hell could you not know that? There's a DIAGRAM showing it!


Anyway
Not exactly a kill, but one time I charged a Lord of Change with a Pysker battle squad, did 1 wound with a laspistol, had all psykers die from melee, and the overseer wounded him in melee, so he only had 1 wound left :laugh:

One time I had a Hive Tyrant with wings and Warp field, he was my last model left against a Space marine (I think) army.
He survived, and we counted this out, about 125 Heavy Bolter rounds, 20 Autocannon shots, and like 8 Lascannon shots, over the course of about 2-3 turns.
Then he killed a Vindicator, which killed something like 5 marines with the explosion, and the Tyrant died shortly after.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Void_Dragon said:


> My best kill:
> Dark Eldar big leader guy (can't remember his name) on the "Green Goblin" flying board thing, with the 2+ invulnerable save, charges a unit of 6 Fire Warriors. Does no wounds. Fire Warriors strike back, do a single wound. He fails his invulnerable save, therefore he loses combat, and flees. Fire Warriors then cut him down with Pulse Rifles, as he has lost his 2+ invulnerable


HEY!!! That wasn't my fault! lol, think i won the game tho.  (btw I thought you woulda said the Callidus Assassin ordeal but lets not go into that now)

My best kill would have to be any kill i've done on grey knight terminators. the look on their owners face when they see their most over priced unit die from lasguns is priceless


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

mine was back in the day when you used the vehicle targetting templates for shooting vehicles, (basically a piece of clear plastic set over a diagram of the vehicle you were targetting) my eldar were figthing another eldar army I targetted my opponants wraithlord with my wraithlord and blow it's knee caps off disabling it, the rub was it's weapons still worked and in the following turn it blows my wraithlords knees off. So we've got two wraithlords in a crippled heap firing at each other from about 3 inch apart, finally his wraithlord scored the killer blow.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Devil Dog. Attempted to fire at Dreadnought 7" away. Scattered 12, landed on itself, 12 for Penetration, 6 For Result. Which is a Statistical impossibility, or a 1 in 7776 Chance, or a 0.0001% chance.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Winterous said:


> You can't opt not to counter-charge, it's a forced action.
> And also, dude, if any model is engaged in combat, then all models in the same unit can be hit, how the hell could you not know that? There's a DIAGRAM showing



I believe this was fourth edition where you had to have the special ability to counter charge. Try checking before you go off on one.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The_Inquisitor said:


> I believe this was fourth edition where you had to have the special ability to counter charge. Try checking before you go off on one.


He was talking about Tau Crisis battlesuits.
So no, it wasn't 4th edition.


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Winterous said:


> He was talking about Tau Crisis battlesuits.
> So no, it wasn't 4th edition.


Lol, you may wanna check your facts dude. Tau were around in third edition and the newest tau codex came out in fourth edition.


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

It was fourth ed. And anyway, 5th ed, it is not a forced action, it wsays you MAY move up to 6 inches to engage, not that you have to.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The_Inquisitor said:


> Lol, you may wanna check your facts dude. Tau were around in third edition and the newest tau codex came out in fourth edition.


...
FUCK YOU FAIL!

He was talking about deciding not to counter-assault.

*edit*
Wait, Void_Dragon.
How the hell could Crisis Battlesuits counter-attack in 4th ed?
They couldn't, as far as I know, and I have the codex.

*edit2*
Sorry for cracking it at you Inquisitor, I just arc up at stupid things :S


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Mhh.. not a kill but a funny move I did once with a callidus.. she arrives and attacks a group of nurgle marked marines with heavy weapons.
Kills a few but they remain standing. Then runs out of combat in his turn, and in my turn charges Typhus.
Both of us, completely fail to hit and wound the other, then in his round, I jump out of combat with him again, and in my turn go back to the marines to finish them off.
Kept Typhus busy there just long enough to get a squad of sisters with melta's in position to blow him away.
Sadly, that is when his nurglins appeared and saved typhus from my sisterly wrath.


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

That was a mistake, no, they couldn't counter attack, what i meant to say was I positioned them so that he couldn't reach most of the unit


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Void_Dragon said:


> And anyway, 5th ed, it is not a forced action, it wsays you MAY move up to 6 inches to engage, not that you have to.


Well you seem to be mistaken.


> After all assault moves have been made, the player controlling the units that have been assaulted this turn must move any member of these units that is not yet in base contact with a foe towards the enemy.


:3

*edit*
Oooooh ok, clear then.
But um, Terminators can't make a sweeping advance, and couldn't in 4th edition, so you lost that unit when you shouldn't have XD


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 23, 2009)

well where do i start?



Vaz said:


> Devil Dog. Attempted to fire at Dreadnought 7" away. Scattered 12, landed on itself, 12 for Penetration, 6 For Result. Which is a Statistical impossibility, or a 1 in 7776 Chance, or a 0.0001% chance.


ive nearly had my monolith hit itself with particle whip before- thank god its got 14 armour... :laugh:

a nearly ex-friend of mine whose officially stopped collecting warhammer, trying to sell it to whoever he can and has stopped hanging out with our 'group' and generally being a dick (excuse the language) has had some strange episodes with his tyranids
my first game against tyranids (5th game of warhammer ithink)- i had my entire army setout to kill his carnifex because once he lost it he would just give up (quite funny really), monolith, heavy destroyers, destroyers and warriors ALL shooting at the carnifex as soon as they could. everything failed to do any damage to it wotso every until it got within range of my warriors- 2 squads each doing one wound a turn until it was dead, and this went on for a few turns meanwhile nothing else did a single wound! eventually they killed it and i had wasted like 4 turns of shooting with everything else in my army, we called it a draw lol
another incident involving this player and his carnifex, he he this wasnt me but my tau collecting friend had his ounshi (im not sure about spelling) charge a carnifex and beat it in CC... it was a pretty crazy game :taunt:

another tau collector- my last game i had bout a month ago, he destroyed both my monoliths and had them explode cause 7 warrioirs to die... thats wot i get for trying to use a nightbringer for the first time in over a year and thinking it smart to hide it behind a monolith to block LOS :ireful2:


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

worst(and funniest!) death
my slanesh lord with 2 lightningclaws and jumppack smashed aside half a squad of guard ,they didnt wound me, then ,the rest of the platoon rapid fired me into oblivion, I failed ALL my armour saves:laugh:

best kill
killed a blood thirster with 2 wounds with a combat servitor


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

my best kill has to be when i played eldar 
i had a unit of scorpions lurking round by an chaos land raider 
he decided to disembark his squad of 6 fallen angel ( i think thats what they called)i fought hell with it an charged them i killed 4 of them ,then he killed all but my exarch, passed all leadership tests then my exarch buchered the rest of the squad 

sadly i move him in range of a lascannon an got blew to bits


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

I miscalculated the movement on my stealth team and got charged unit of assault marines. Over the next 3 rounds my stealth team beat all of the assault marines to death save 1. When it got down to 2 stealth suits and the sergeant he actually managed to win combat and cut down my suits, but hey, that's way more than I expected from tau in melee. That unit has been charging things in melee and doing shockingly well ever since (to finish units off).


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

Culler said:


> I miscalculated the movement on my stealth team and got charged unit of assault marines. Over the next 3 rounds my stealth team beat all of the assault marines to death save 1. When it got down to 2 stealth suits and the sergeant he actually managed to win combat and cut down my suits, but hey, that's way more than I expected from tau in melee. That unit has been charging things in melee and doing shockingly well ever since (to finish units off).



Yup, that 2+ is over looked usually, but it provide.


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

i had 1 tact marine sergeant and 1 normal marine left, i said what the heel why not and shot at a unit of 5 terminators. I managed to kill 2. I was then charged, killed 2 more and he failed to wound me. The terminators fled and got cut down. My opponent was not very happy to say the least


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Back in the previous edition I had an ork warboss and full mob of ork nobs unleash what I expected to be a distracting volley pistol shots at a hive tyrant and his body guard normaly you'd expect maybe a wound at best but 2 tyrant guard dropped and his hive tyrant lost a couple of wounds.
Worst death would be the following charge with the same mob at full strength and striking at the same time because of cover fluffed their attacks and were ripped apart although the tyrant was killed as well.


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw a Bloodthirster charge a squad of fire warriors and take out a few, but then the fire warriors were able to hit back and killed the bloodthirster. Lets just say that the dice gods looks upon the Tau with a watchful eye


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Once in a combat patrol fight, a dire avenger exarch (think thats the right term... could be autarch)with dire sword up against a squadron of guardsmen. 

The previous turn, my guard had mown down the guys squad in shooting, and he decided to go for a last ditch charge to kill a few guardsmen with the dire sword. First round of combat, one hit, no wounds. I got 5 hits, two wounds, and a failed save. He contined to hack away at my guardsmen in vain, killing none, until I bought him down with sheer weight of numbers. 

In the same battle, a 5 man striking scorpion squad charged a 7 man guard squad, the guardsmen fought excellently, killing all but one of the scorpions, and they killed all theguardsmen apart from the sergeant, after a three turn duel between the sergeant and the final scorpion, the valiant sergeant finally lost. Ah well, he did good.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

6 termagounts (or is it hormagounts? I get them mixed up which ever is the one with guns) taking out 5 termies in one turn.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

My 2 fav kills:

First- pod full of grey hunters shooting Saint Celestine. Plasmagunner killed himself- not a good start- then boltered her, caused 3 wounds... all 3 saves were failed and she failed her return Ld test... on a scale of likelihood I rank it up there with a gaunts killing Calgar.

Second and funniest- I shot my biovores at Calgar and 2 termies since there was nothing much else bunched up and Calgar had just killed 2 Hive Tyrants in a turn (by getting incredible jammy and I failed a lot of no retreat saves- he was knocked down to 1 wound via this and prievious actions though). I caused 3 wounds on the squad with some jammy rolling, forcing Calgar to take a save.. which he failed. and so died A turn later the whole SM army was running from the remnants of my nuke choir.
- never have I seen 1 failed save completely shatter a whole army before but this one did. About 5 failed morale checks in 2 turns meant all the enemy units I was having trouble with just ran off the table


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

not 40k but fantasy, but still damn funny, a friend charged his dragon into a huge unit of goblins, saying how they would run, they passed their terror test, which was a good start, the guy with the dragon then rolled awfully, killed only a couple, goblins hit back, got a wound, massive rank bonus, standard won the combat, broke the dragon, the guy then rolled 3 ones to flee, lets just say that those gobo's got a nice tasty dragon steak after the battle!

for 40k, I guess the best non kill, my mates warboss, I swear the dice gods aren't just smiling on it.. I had 4 squads of guars, 2 chimeras, and 3 sentinals all shoot at it, the amount of dice I got too roll was brilliant! could barley hold them all.. and how many wounds from it? 3 and how many saves did he make.. 3


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

4th ed rules at the time
My Dreadnought (with small help from a Chaplain and Emperor's Champion-these just died to distract) Defeated the Nightbringer in Combat and continued to walk on undamaged.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

my best 40k kill, rhino tank shocks a carnifex and wins. nuf said

best fantasy kill, shaggoth was taken down by skeletons


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

godzy said:


> Yup, that 2+ is over looked usually, but it provide.


What 2+?
You mean 2 attacks?
Because stealths have a 3+ save.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

Man, Ive got tons of these. With Guard, anything can happen.

For the first time in 3 years, my mate and me allied together to take on a bunch of players down at GW. His Ork mob was surrounded and battling a squad a Iron Warriors, necrons and a bunch of nids. A deceiver model was creeping up towards his mob to finish what the combined effort of the nids, crons and IW couldn't do. Finally I decided he needed some help, so I pushed up a Last Chancer squad, which consisted of 1 nut and a demo pack.

The demopack scattered 6" into the middle of the Ork Mob and wiped them all out. Oh but I did kill an Iron Warrior.

It doesn't stop there. My mate got pretty pissed off and charged one of my guard squads with his Warboss. The warboss hit 2, but rolled two 1's for wounds. My squad hit 7, wounded 5 and he, with his Mega Armour, failed 4. Poor Bastard.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

CommissarHorn said:


> Lots of stuff!


BWAHAHHAHA!
The Warboss tripped over in his rage and stabbed himself through the skull with a bayonet!

I've lost a Hive Tyrant to lasgun fire, twice!


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

A Big mech with a Shockk Attack Gun shot himself acros the board right in front of a devestator squad with missle launchers. He died very quickly.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

*snigger*
Wait, that result moves him into base contact with the target unit.
What unit was it he was targeting?


----------



## Zeriah (May 25, 2009)

*funny and sad kills*

Ive had a scout charge and kill the emperors champion 

Ive also had a scout(same scout) snipe abbadon (he wuz only on one wound but hey......lol:biggrin


I has had a squad of termies marching towards enemy objective a squad of swooping hawks ( 5 i think ) drop down behind and shoot themz i had 5 armour saves to make..... 4 1's and a 2( i went and had a wee bit of a cry:cray::shok::cray::shok::cray lachy wuz loling untill leave time:laugh::taunt::laugh::taunt::laugh::taunt:
:laugh::taunt::laugh::taunt::laugh::taunt::laugh:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

That reminds me of another funny kill I managed. 

Edipdemus and 8 plague bearers getting killed by my outflanking strom with 5 wolf scouts. My principle anti-tank unit killed off all the enemies with 2 rounds of shooting and 2 of combat... totally screwing the opponents play style of just keeping Epi alive and letting the nurgle kills pile up.
Game ended in a draw since 14 power fist and 62 attacks only managed 1 wound on Ku'gath- he killed 2, my blood claws ran from the field and I couldnt kill him quite before the end of the game with the remains (damn karma coming through again)- I lost 1.5 units of blood claws and a WGBL... he lost his army except for a 1W Ku'gath and 2 plague bearers but he still managed a draw 1-1 draw


----------



## cheesy (Feb 4, 2008)

my best wasn't actually a kill, but a lone gun drone of mine over a series of 2 turns manages to take two wounds off a terminator chaplain.
I still lost though


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

The funniest kill I ever saw in one of my games was when my 4 edd daemon prince destroyed 2 broadsides, and a crises team without a scratch only to get killed by a 8 man fire warrior squad (!in close combat).

The second funniest kill was thankfully in my favor. I was getting my ass kick by a necron player 4th edd. when out of desperation on my last turn I fired my only laz cannon at his monolith rolled double sixes blowing it up on the last turn. did it win me the game, hell no,was it hilarious, yes yes it was.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

best kill:

Ork Bossbiker... last one standing after his mob was shot, attacked... whatever... hell it was hell all over.. well he stands there captured in CC ... is charged by a Cybot (that type with 13AV front and reroll on hits... can't translate the name into english...)
tha Cybot misses all completle... my Nob with his PK hits him once... reroll... 6 - hit.
Penetrate (5 is a glancin!) 6 - 
PENETRATION!
Damage
6!
EXPLODES!

yeah that was funny rolling that 3 6s


----------



## BloodANgels89 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thunder hammer sergeant out of a RAS is the only one left from his squad after getting rapid fired to death.

Following turn I take him at a squad of immortals, kill 2, pass 6 armor saves (all at the same time) they make their Ld, next round of combat.

He brings his necron lord out of combat with my death company in an attempt of desperacy to take an objective my man was contesting. His Immortals do no wounds, his necron lord does no wounds, my sergeant swings his thunder hammer and knocks down 2 more. He fails Ld all around. Roll for initiative, I swept the remaining Immortals, and the Untouched Necron Lord as well. 

Beast


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Back in 4th my marines take on the Iyanden Eldar. Opponents wraithlord rolls up one flank, killing off anything it touches, and is brought down to one wound. My LRC comes round from the other flank, opens fire with the assault cannon, and gets three rending hits. Overkill.


----------



## terminatormonkey (May 6, 2009)

worst loss
4k of space marines against orks, it came down to a Terminator Chaplain and a Normal Termi vs. a Big mech with a shock attack gun and psyborg armour, power claw, ect. the termis where a good 36" away and the BM had missed all of his shots, i made it to 24" and shot 1 wound off him, he fired back and shot himself into close combat, he made 4 saves finished the normal termi, then made onother 3 saves and hit my chaplan twice, i rolled double ones and died. i said no effing way and bought new dice that day.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

:laugh:
Oh god that's beautiful!
Would have been better though if he get the double 1 result on the SAG and killed all 3 of you


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Watching one of my _considerably_ expensive Daemon Princes get wiped out by the SAG in turn 1... 

Just in range
Direct hit
Double 6

Oh wait... On the receiving end it isn't so funny *twitch*

:grin:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

I had an emperors champ trip over a canoness. That free 2+ invul save with the wargear(Ignore one instant death) is the biggest bullshit I've ever seen, not to mention they roll unmodified leadership 10. Wow. Awesome job GW.

So anyway he's swinging away, and eventually, we just figure he tosses his sword away in disgust, throws her into the adjacent ten man squad of marines(Who promptly fist her due to him rolling a lucky pair of ones) and the champ storms off the field muttering about woman troubles.


I also had a squad of ten marines get hit by three squads of gaunts. Thirteen wounds, nine failed saves. Awesome job marines.

Than he had a single survivor gaunt of a previous shootout fire and blow the powerfisting arm off the lone, screaming champion.(Rolled a one. Awesome.) 

My opponent proceeded to laugh heartily at my misfortune and declare that his gaunts just wiped out my squad, as if I hadn't rolled or seen it happen or anything.

I retaliated by asking him if his weight was such that he needed to expel air in the form of laughter or collapse into himself a la a singularity. I also informed him my horrendous karma did not, and will not make him a successful general.(I'm apparently kind of ill-tempered around bad sports.)

The end of that battle saw the other templar squad absolutely rape everything they touched.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

My best kill: playing against a khorne army in 4th edition (may be even 3rd edition?) consisting of two rhinos with maxed out squads in rhinos, a bloodthirster and not a lot else. I have a whirlwind and some plasma cannon tac marine squads. For my first shot of the game I target just behind the rear of one of the rhinos with my whirlwind, penetrate and get an annihilated result,(coz ordnance had a different chart) killing all inside. The guy in there is possessed and the bloodthirster appears as his host has died. He fails his instability check and has 1 wound left. 

Not bad for an opening shot!


----------



## Conan2185 (Apr 22, 2008)

Commissar Yarric Vs Commander Dante

Yarric Charges Dante. Dante wounds Yarric twice, Yarric wounds Dante once. Yarric passes the no retreat save.

next assault phase, Dante wounds Yarric twice and moves 5 inches away because of massacre.

at the beginning of the next IG turn Yarric stands back up with one wound because of Ironwill and proceeds to shoot Dante in the back. wounding him once with his storm bolter and once with his bale eye (hot shot las pistol). 

Don't walk away from Yarric


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Best combat win ever, one single Cannones burning through almost all my faith points but surviving 3 rounds of combat against a tooled up War boss and a unit of Nobz than finally killing them.

Worst combat ever. Had a small unit of scouts come in off the edge shoot at my Seraphim and cannoness unit with shot guns. I lost 3 guys cause I couldn't make a save. They then charged, I proceeded to do no wounds where he did 2. I lost combat rolled an 11 on my stubborn 10, than rolled a 3 to run away. Lost the entire unit. Also couldn't pull off the tie in that game cause the objective was on the second level of a ruin and I couldn't roll the 3 inches to get up one level to be within 3 inches.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

OK, silliest game loss ive had-

Dakka Tyrant got charged by 5 scouts without any power weapons, takes me 5 rounds to beat them and they take 3/4 wounds off the tyrant. This delays him just long enough from getting to the enemy C&C objective to block it (nothing else in his way but 2 tacs holding the obj)
Meanwhile 5 tacticals advance accros the entire board under cover fire of 2 whirlwinds. In their way is about 7 units including gaunts, warriors and 2 fexs. Fexs keep failing to hit them (and cant move fast enough to kill in CC), biovores firing bioacid dont wound (with AP3) and gaunts/warriors wound plenty but no saves are failed... I charge into combat and lose spectacularly... of the 5 originals 4 make it all the way accross the board to cblock my objective.
But wait... it gets worse- unable to make the enemy objective my dakka tyrant shoot the defenders, causing 10 wounds is plenty to kill 2 MEQs. This leaves the only troops that can possibly score 11" away from the objective, in cover, at the end of the 6th turn. Yes they manage to move 6" through cover and yes they made their 6" run to win the game... ARRGGGHHHHH

It was a great game but I wish I had taken a mobile inflatable wall to bash my head into: in this same game 2 of my fexs had been in combat with a podding ironclad. The first 8 penetrating hits I got never rolled higher then a 2... it was the 9th and 10th pens that finally destroyed the damn thing.
Made worse by my 'winning' at the ends of turn 5 and 6.. but not turn 7 :angry:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a unit of gretchin that were hated by all in my gaming group, mainly because I modelled all their kills onto a scenic base they dragged around with them, They killed devestators, assault marines and even a few ogryn but their finest hour was when they were charged (while in cover) by an almost full squad of beserkers with champion and both squads were wiped out.
Their other best moment was against a Saim Hann army and their rep had spread so much that my opponent decided to kill them before they could do any damage to his army It took nearly all his force to kill the 20 strong mob, needless to say the rest of my ork army was in combat by my first turn and his army all gone by his second combat phase.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Worst Screw-up: My new unit of 3 lictors jump out of a building and charge a unit of Nobz, and do 9 wounds. The nobz pass 6 cyborg body saves, and 3 feel-no-pains from the dok. Then they respond with 5 powerklaws, and instant-kill all the lictors. Crap.

Best Kill: My friends unit of termies come down on terrain, and fail some saves, leaving 3 of them left. They charge through some woods on the way there, setting of my booby traps (Kroot Mercenaries are awesome) and manage to roll 6 1's in a row. Three termies dead for 15pts worth of punji stakes. :laugh:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

LMAO, love the termie deaths.. cant say Im surprised byt the lictors dying though; that was a battle of crappy combat lictors against combat gods. Though lictors look like they are good in combat they actually suck vs anything other then tanks.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

My best kill was 8 grots charged 6 terminators and killed all of them. I have never seen anyone roll nothing but ones. 

My worst loss was I had first turn and opened up with my big mek with a SAG blowing himself up and taking out the entire unit of lootas that he was with. My looted wagon fired its boom gun and it scattered right onto my unit of kommando's that had infiltrated killing them all. His shooting round was even more devasting as everything he shot at seemed to die. I felt good that I managed to keep 20 of my 150 boyz on the table by the end of turn 3. I only manged to kill 10 of his 100+ IG by the end of the game which was turn 4 and he had completely killed my ork army.


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

I also watched a game in whice a SM player dismissed the grots approaching his terminators and they also wiped his squad out! What a fool teh SM player was.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

It was my marines vs orks (masses of them) but strangely enouth I won the game loosing only 1 squad and a tank.

Out came the most scary Ork squad, nobs with feel no pain lead by a big warboss but the target of these Orks (tactical squad) was on a hill and would you believe they rolled a 1 for assault through cover. I just had the image of these massive monsters trying to scrape their way up a gentle slope but failing because of their massive power claws and armour. Lol.

On my turn I shot them with everything I had.

MVL.


----------



## Dalamarth (May 26, 2009)

At my GW group job interview the other day. They had us all playing a game while we were waiting. Ultramarines vs. Orks. The rules were, SM's had to evac wounded SM's. There were twelve of us, each player had control over one squad. Orks could call in air strikes, and when an Ork squad was wiped out, they immediately set back up at the Ork end of the table, and jumped back into the fray.

I had control of a squad of Assault Marines, lead by a Power Fist wielding Sargent. There was a wounded marine in the very center of the table, and I decided to rush my squad over there in an attempt to recover him. I took out two Ork biker squads who tried to assault my position, losing half my squad. 

Unfortunately, while my guys were locked in combat with the last bike, two full squads of Slugga Boyz were able to surround my squad. The other half of my squad fell -- but no matter what, the Sargent WOULD NOT DIE! It got to the point where the Ork players no longer counted how many hits they could legally get in against him, they just rolled every single die on the table en mass, and I kept saving against anything that landed. Killing two Orks each round, slowly chipping away at the mob.

We eventually gave up. The rest of the SM players were doing nothing, cause they had all got wiped out, and it soon turned into a spectacle for the customers.

We gave the Sargent many nick-names. Including -- Leonidas, O'Chul (for OOTS readers), Chuck Norris, Vin Diesel, and of course, The God Emperor incognito.

Great fun, all around.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

was playing as chaos in a fun 4 way battle of SM, Tau and Eldar...SM LR destroyed my Rhino and it's whole crew of 8 CSM marines...Obliterator steps out of cover and with a lascannon shot scores a penetrating hit and blows up LR....tau ally then proceeded to blow up the same guys Predator... : D


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

you know how Marneous Calgar can choose whether or not to pass or fail a LD test?
well it was first turn on an apoc game and a sniper wounded an honour guard. Marneous chose to fail. what he didnt know was that a commisar can kill anyone with one shot, which he did. a commisar 9 inches away capped him once with a laspistol and poof, he died.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Dalamarth said:


> Lots of awesome stuff.


Dear lord, that's awesome!
I bet he would have won, given infinite turns :S


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

khorneflake said:


> you know how Marneous Calgar can choose whether or not to pass or fail a LD test?
> well it was first turn on an apoc game and a sniper wounded an honour guard. Marneous chose to fail. what he didnt know was that a commisar can kill anyone with one shot, which he did. a commisar 9 inches away capped him once with a laspistol and poof, he died.


Wait, what?
How can a Commissar one-hit anyone?


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

i charged into combat against a squad of fire warriors all cocky with my flashy new assault marines, I killed one with a powerfist, the rest made their saves, i lost the combat by 7 =(


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I did something similar- 15 blood claws and a rune priest charged 8 assault marines and a chaplain... short story I killed 1 and lost by 5

Rune Priest is I5 with 6 S5 power weapon attacks... killed 0. 12 Blood claws have 47 attacks between them and killed 1. Assault marines then cause enough wounds to force my powerfists to make a save each... 3 powerfists then roll 1,2,2 and all die  The extra 9 powerfist attacks would have been helpful.

I get caught when I run away and the runepriest takes a wound.. I do then pull it back next turn... killing the chaplain and winning by 2-3 wounds, enemy runs, I follow up close behind. Opponent gave up before I assaulted them again (5 assault marines and a damaged razorback arent gonna do much to about 1100pts of SW)


----------



## Cpt. Loken (Sep 7, 2008)

Abaddon getting tank shocked on the last turn of a game by grav-tank.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Hellclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Back in 4th edition I had my comissar rapid fire his bolt pistol at a terminator librarian, two hits, two wounds and my friend rolled snake eyes for saves, go comissar! :laugh:

More recently one of my grey hunter packs fought an epic duel with a Deff dred that lasted most of the game and in the end decided who won. The wolves had a melta and a pack leader with a power fist. The melta missed so I charged and the fist immobilised the dred but I lost a couple of guys, then broke off only for the dred to re mobilise with its grot riggers, this went on over and over for 3 turns untill the grey hunter FINALY scored a melta hit and destroyed the dred for good.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

well my favourite is when my chaos sorcerer with mark of tzeentch saved 4 invunerable saves from a nightbringer (god i love that 4+ :biggrinand then in the next turn proceeded to use gift of chaos pass my test and roll a 6 and turn it into a spawn!

gotta love GoC :mrgreen:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

4th Ed. Damon Prince with 4W charged a CC Carnifex killed it (2W left) charged 3 Warriors killed them (1W) left. thank you 2+ Sv and Dark Blade : )


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

funniest death ever - my shas'o with one shas'vre bodyguard in cc with two killa kans. i lost bad, fell back and decided to use the failsafe detonator (i only take it cause its funny - i dont believe it has much game winning potential) and stunned one and immobilised one. grot rigger repaired the immobilised one and they went on to rampage through me and my allies army after that


----------



## MJayC50 (Oct 30, 2007)

last night at my local club i managed to kill a demon prince with a bog standard dready. by shooting. alone. 4 ass shots. 2 storm bolters... 2 rending wounds, 3 other saves... bye bye princey! of course the null zone from libby helped


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MJayC50 said:


> last night at my local club i managed to kill a demon prince with a bog standard dready. by shooting. alone. 4 ass shots. 2 storm bolters... 2 rending wounds, 3 other saves... bye bye princey! of course the null zone from libby helped


Nice!
Doesn't that power just ROCK against daemons?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

*Updated best killing spree*: I was fighting my friend's SM army with my orcs. His pride and joy was a unit of bikers led by a Chaplain with a powerfist and crozarius. 1st turn, I shot at the unit but missed everything. His turn, he speeds across the board, through 2 different difficult terrain tests (passes both.) I charge him with my biker Nobz, and do nothing. He counter-attacks and kills the whole squad, the Warboss, and the Doc. Over the next few turns, the Bikers from Hell killed 637 points worth of my army, including a Pulse Rokkit. And the Chaplain refused to die. He took 4 S10, AP1 shots from an evil-eye stompa before finally dieing by blowing it up with a powerfist to the rear armour. After that turn, we totaled up his (and squads) damage: 1537 points. Ouch.

Killin' Highlights:
Ghazghull Thraka
Wazdakka Gutsmek
Pulse Rokkit
Evil-Eye Stompa
Nob Bikers with Warboss


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Last night my mate used Guardsman Marbo against me in a 2k Nids Vs Guard game. He proceded to appear and lob his demo charge... onto himself! Boom!! Haha

I still lost the game heavily, stoopid new guard codex, how can any other race survive that ammount of firepower and that many models i do not know!! :'(


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

One time my Melee Flyrant was assaulted by about 30 Assault marines.
It hurt.
A LOT!


----------



## heartoffury (Jun 17, 2009)

I once had a single gaunt out of synapse range (don't ask how that happened, the whole game was going downhill) pass BOTH LD tests for instinctive behaviour and all alone. He(she, it...whatever) then shot down the last space marine by the nearby objective, rendering the space marine player unable to capture it before the game ended. It was then squished by the angry librarian and proceeded to waltz back on the table with a full squad of gaunts.

I've also had a 'fex with a barbed strangler shoot itself in the face, fail it's save and lose its last wound.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

My best kill... a drop pod which landed in the wrong place and landed on the enemy warboss, killing it and winning me the round... never happened again... to bad...


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sangus Bane said:


> My best kill... a drop pod which landed in the wrong place and landed on the enemy warboss, killing it and winning me the round... never happened again... to bad...


Ah houserules... how nice 
Wish that you could kill things with drop pods, would make them a lot more fun


----------



## Khorne's_Chosen (Mar 29, 2009)

Kharn (alone) Charged calgar with 2 termies and win xD


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Devil Dog. Attempted to fire at Dreadnought 7" away. Scattered 12, landed on itself, 12 for Penetration, 6 For Result. Which is a Statistical impossibility, or a 1 in 7776 Chance, or a 0.0001% chance.


Hey i seen that happen too;DD there must be some bad karma with new ig dex. 

The kill i remember now was from battle described there under my messages, basicaly sm player ds'ed squad of 10 stern guard that kad Pedro in it, and my winged tzentch dp was just in range of the most forward marine, he charged and killed a bunch of them, got 3 wounds in return from Kantor and seargants powerfists, next round there was only kantor left and 1 wound dp, and i saved all 4 of his attacks by rolling 5+ (not even 4+ that would have been good enough) and killed him. Next round he ds'ed another squad of marines near that objective, so my dp flamed 5 of them and killed the other 5 on charge, and then he killed a drop pod later

PS: also that game 4 or 5 drop pods were destroyed, their explosions killed 5 out of 9 noise marines i lost, also they killed 4 or 6 sm marines, lol


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

my best kill was when my looted basalisk (back when you could have one) fired at the last ten marines left (after destroying there rhino on turn one) scattered onto my mega amoured war boss and killed him. funny stuff.

or then there was when 30 boys charged a living saint and cannoness. 120 attacks, but i only caused just enough wounds to wipe them out.


----------



## Grand Master Z (May 18, 2009)

Chaplain Dreadnought shot plasma cannon at one rhino, scattered onto the rhino directly next to it, destroyed that rhino, and charged and destroyed the first rhino shot at.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Grand Master Z said:


> Chaplain Dreadnought shot plasma cannon at one rhino, scattered onto the rhino directly next to it, destroyed that rhino, and charged and destroyed the first rhino shot at.


THAT is awesome!
But how do you get a Chaplain dreadnought, you mean the FW one?


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

There where two that come to mind. The first is during a custom scenario i managed to get a bloodthirster to charge an IG squad with a single guardsmen left. The guardsman got 1 wound a turn till it was dead, after the bloodthirster was dead i targeted it with a full squad of tsons in revenge, that smarted! The second is during a game of apoc i targeted a warhound titan and killed it, the resulting explosion took out over 75 guardsmen, and 3 leman russ's (his army was all clustered around it.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Pandorav3 said:


> The second is during a game of apoc i targeted a warhound titan and killed it, the resulting explosion took out over 75 guardsmen, and 3 leman russ's (his army was all clustered around it.


:crazy:
WOOOAOAOH!

One time Imy friend killed a tank which was camping in the corner.
The resulting explosion killed a conscript shield and made them run off the board.
About 250 points dead from 1 seeker missile


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

mine was defintly when i was playing against nids with my wolves. we had set up a mission where the wolves were trying to stop the nids from advancing further and if any tyranid fex made it to the other end of the board by turn 7 the nid player would win. so old one eye was within 6" by the end of turn 5. i had reduced it to 2 wounds and next turn i would lose. the only unit that would be able to attack the fex in my turn was half a pack of fenrisian wolves, which i did. and guess what, they did!


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lupercal101 said:


> mine was defintly when i was playing against nids with my wolves. we had set up a mission where the wolves were trying to stop the nids from advancing further and if any tyranid fex made it to the other end of the board by turn 7 the nid player would win. so old one eye was within 6" by the end of turn 5. i had reduced it to 2 wounds and next turn i would lose. the only unit that would be able to attack the fex in my turn was half a pack of fenrisian wolves, which i did. and guess what, they did!


Did OOE stand back up and stomp on over?


----------



## Nurgle-cron (Mar 30, 2009)

Funniest kill I've seen was back before I was actually into 40k, watching a couple friends play. 3rd Ed. Last SM Termie in a squad decides to charge a spore mine out of spite and causes it to explode, taking a (S3 ap-6?) hit and failing his 2+ save, and giving his opponent the VP for the squad.
Funniest kill for myself personally would have to be Daemons vs. Tyranids. I Rattle off a Bolt of Tzeentch from Fateweaver at his winged scythrant, wounding it. I then decide to assault the tyrant and a Lictor with Fateweaver. Tyranids inflict 13 wounds, 12 of which I save the first roll, the other I save with the reroll. I inflict 2 wounds to the Lictor, killing it and winning combat. The tyrant fails his saves and loses an additional 2 wounds, bringing him to one. Technically I didn't kill him in this turn, but the utter disbelief and rage of my roommate (his voice literally cracking as his anger turned to sobs) made this one of my most memorable moments in tabletop gaming.

Edit: The numbers for attacks don't add up, so it may have been the turn after the first round of combat that 1-2 genestealers w/feeder tendrils joined the fray as well, memory's a little foggy this early. I just remember him being so cocky when he managed all those hits/wounds ("It's over, don't even bother rolling") and making him eat those words was just such great retribution.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Funniest potential kill in 40k- killing fateweaver with a single laspistol 
I've seen fateweaver get 'killed' by a single guardsmen unit firing at it, but Im not sure how many wounds it suffered.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Funniest potential kill in 40k- killing fateweaver with a single laspistol


How can you do that????

*edit*
Oh yeah, he panics.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Every wound caused means he takes a Ld test.. if failed he disappears instantly.


----------



## Fatality (Oct 8, 2008)

One lone commander suit charged a hive tyrant with wings and 2+ save he failed all his attack roles for 3 turns i made all mine and put a wound on him every turn till he died. my commader never got hit.


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

mine is a squad of termies deep striking a bane blade with like 6 inches space from the board which they managed, they then went on to assult the tank and all but one died in the explosion along with about 40 guards men and about 20 sm
it was mean, lucklyi was on the other side to that poor poor bane blade


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

ghazghkull-killyork said:


> mine is a squad of termies deep striking a bane blade with like 6 inches space from the board which they managed, they then went on to assult the tank and all but one died in the explosion along with about 40 guards men and about 20 sm
> it was mean, lucklyi was on the other side to that poor poor bane blade


Can't charge after deep striking.
Unless you meant the next turn.

That's a pretty good one though


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

I got a couple actually,
1: In a tournement, one tac squad with TG and CA get charged by 2 fullgroups of hormogaunts. end of the game (3 turns later) only the marine sergeant is left and my objective is safe (albiet covered in nid gore  )

2: Same tournement this year, my opponent is bragging about how his Mephisto has been ripping in CC in his last two games. I get first turn and fire my dev squads 2 las cannons at him from the other side of the table..... Mephisto didnt even get to move 

3: appocalypse game, my mate who had been playin with one of the stores armys leaves and i take over (well he only had a sergeant and a flamer marine) I fire the plas pstol at 5 thousand sons (first 2 shots the sergeant had all game) both over heat and he dies:angry:

4: I got my revenge about a second later when the remaining guy uses his flamer and takes out four of them and then i got what the hell and charge the last guy in, he proceeds to take out the aspiring champ and consolidate back into my objective :crazy:

Sniper


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Had an apocalypse game last month, fought on two tables.
One was the 'main' fight where the imperium was assaulting a chaos held planet. THe other table was a smaller fight on the planet's moon.

The main objective for us(imperium) was to take and hold three objectives on the planet to bring in reinforcements, and on the moon there were 3 missile bases which when held would launch orbital bombardments onto the other table.
The players fighting on the planet weren't told of this part of the fight that was on the moon. So when I captured one of the bases in the first turn, the commanding player was looking rather surprised when I walked up to the table holding an orbital barrage template and held it over a stompa that was menacing their advance.
He asked me what I was doing, then I told him I just launched an interplanetary missile at it.
The other players looked a little puzzled at it, then when the dice came down, things went ugly. 3 penetrating hits, 5, 6, 6. rerolling the 6's, another 5 and another 6. And the stompa went BOOM, taking about 30 orks with it.

The commander player then asked me: 'Howmany more of those missiles do you have?' and I replied that with luck we'd be firing 2 more the next turn.
This ended up being 1, though in the 5th turn, we launched a staggering 3 missiles, firing them straight onto 2 of the contested objectives, blowing away about 75% of our own troops on them, and annihilating all enemy troops contesting them. Thus securing a resounding victory for the emperium.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Had an apocalypse game last month, fought on two tables.
> One was the 'main' fight where the imperium was assaulting a chaos held planet. THe other table was a smaller fight on the planet's moon.
> 
> The main objective for us(imperium) was to take and hold three objectives on the planet to bring in reinforcements, and on the moon there were 3 missile bases which when held would launch orbital bombardments onto the other table.
> ...


Wait, were you on the moon?
MOOOOON NUNS!

More importantly though, duel-front apocalypse battles are AWESOME.

How did the missiles work in that one?
One missile per silo?


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

one of my firewarriors killed a terminator in close combat once....only to be killed afterwards but still it was funny

I like to imagine he cowtipped the termy


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

TAUfanatic said:


> one of my firewarriors killed a terminator in close combat once....only to be killed afterwards but still it was funny
> 
> I like to imagine he cowtipped the termy


Cowtipped as in spike through the skull?
That's the way.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Cowtipping is when you push them over as they sleep... you really can tell the city folk


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Wait, were you on the moon?
> MOOOOON NUNS!
> 
> More importantly though, duel-front apocalypse battles are AWESOME.
> ...


* Roasts you with a flamer for a while till you're nice and crispy * Moon Nuns and you get the burn.

And yes, it was a very awesome battle. At the end of a game turn, whoever held one of the three silo's got to fire a missile at the other table per silo. If it was contested, no missle could be fired.

I grabbed 2 of the silo's very quickly, but one of my opponents who was playing necrons had parked his monolith in between them, being next to both, so contested them. I pretty much ignored it, since my S8 weapons were no match for it's living armour. In turn 5, we finally managed to get a dread assaulting it with 4 S10 attacks, smashing it to bits, and landing us both objectives. ( I had shot away everything else they had, and tarpitted his nightbringer in swarms of sisters )


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> * Roasts you with a flamer for a while till you're nice and crispy * Moon Nuns and you get the burn.
> 
> And yes, it was a very awesome battle. At the end of a game turn, whoever held one of the three silo's got to fire a missile at the other table per silo. If it was contested, no missle could be fired.
> 
> I grabbed 2 of the silo's very quickly, but one of my opponents who was playing necrons had parked his monolith in between them, being next to both, so contested them. I pretty much ignored it, since my S8 weapons were no match for it's living armour. In turn 5, we finally managed to get a dread assaulting it with 4 S10 attacks, smashing it to bits, and landing us both objectives. ( I had shot away everything else they had, and tarpitted his nightbringer in swarms of sisters )


Take THAT nightbringer!

It's unfortunate that both objectives were that close together :S


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Not as much the problem of the objectives being so close together, than that monolith being so frickin huge it contested them both.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Yup, if the objectives are 12" away then the monolith can contest them both.. so can a LR but that needs to orientate properly. A monolith put diagonally between 2 objectives could contest 2 points over 14" away from each other... models are just getting far far too big (ah for the days of 2nd ed when dreadnaughts and the old carnifexs were thought to be huge).

However, it is always funny when you kill monoliths... doesnt matter how you did it: I've killed them with dreads in combat, jammy lascannon shots, very jammy zoanthropes or just vindicator them to death, its all good


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I prefer facing titans instead of those monsters.. they're easier to kill. :grin:


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

i had a game today against tau 
an a nob leading about 8 shoota boyz assualted a tau tank i think it was a devilfish 
an the nob destroyed the tank made it explode an it killed rest of the nobs squad


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Rayza said:


> i had a game today against tau
> an a nob leading about 8 shoota boyz assualted a tau tank i think it was a devilfish
> an the nob destroyed the tank made it explode an it killed rest of the nobs squad


*shudder*
That's happened to me all too often, but with Genestealers instead of Orks.
Damn it sucks to lose the better part of a 60 point unit to an exploding tank :S


----------



## Slayer23942 (May 6, 2009)

I killed a squad of guardians locked in close combat with a commissar by somehow scattering an orbital bombardment onto the combat and killing all the guardians but it missed my commissar :victory:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

watching an assault terminator squad charge a firewarrior squad only to have the terminator sergeant clubbed to death by a firewarrior shas'ui

shame i kept my raptors back from helping the firewarriors...*gulp* (guilty conscience)

oh and the firewarriors ended up being hammered to death


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

I already posted here, but i remembered smth funny from a tournament i was spectating when i was just getting into 40k and didnt have army yet, it was back in 4th ed.

So in local shop here (and the only place to play in this city heh) they held a 500 point tournament (with those 500 point game rules forgot how its called). So i was spectating games of this fellow chaos marine player i got to know there. He was facing a 4rd tyranid rending ravener army, it was basicaly 2 small squads (8 or ten shooty gaunts each) and raveners all split into forces of 2 or 3 i dont remember. The chaos player had a crappy army (he is KNOWN for totaly failing at playing warhammer) which consisted of cms squad with champf, a small squad of tsons with warptime sorc, and a small dev squad with one of each type heavy wep (useless xD).

So the csm didnt even get to shoot ONCE before they got pushed into far corner and assaulted by almsot all nid forces simulateniously - we were all like: "oh well, so much for a game", his devs got splattered, his tsons and marines got splattered, BUT, he did inflict Some casualties and there were two csm left on table - the tsons sorc and csm champ. They were both standing there completely surrounded by gaunts and raveners. The rolls were fantastic, either nid didnt wound, didnt roll rends, or csm saved armor or saved the invu with his sorc. The two guys took down about half of the raveners before champ died, and the critical point was when sorc had to take several invu and armor saves at once, and passed them all, and proceeded to kill the rest of raveners in epic win rolls, as all raveners died, the gaunts failed their morale due to lack of synapse, sorc shot them up abit and nid player left in rage when the sorc made final charge onto the gaunts. 

What made it damn funny to me, were few things: they were still counting score for killed units, so the only model surviving on board- sorc, was so damn cost in 500 point game, that he was barely enough to make it a WIN, not a draw, for the csm. It was even more dramatic, because nid player completely sloughrtered the other 2 opponents he faced (among them another csm), and he just needed draw to get into finals with 4 top scoring players. I was hearing him grunting for the rest of event, that csm player was also famous for sucking soo even more funny ^^

Also from same tournament: that same csm guy casted warptime with his tsons sorc on first turn, rolled 1 1, failed invus, and sorc died. I think back in old edition csm codex sorc would let tsons move normaly or smth, well basicaly they were even slower than they are normaly and he was facing an entrenched IG player (who sucked as he just got into 40k...using ig...) the csm managed to get some of his units to kill some ig, And, that sorc, was THE ONLY csm casualty throughout the game, int he end it was a draw, because, calculating table edges and some IG he killed, the sorcs massive price still outweighed it in score xD


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I killed Ghazgkull with a 'fex yesterday. Wasn't especially funny, but the look on her face was.


----------



## tecHeretic (Jun 24, 2009)

I once shot a looted wagon with an eldar missile launcher right for the first shot of the game, the tank exploded, the burnas inside died, half of the boyz next to the tank died because of the explosion and they ran off the edge. Thats 3 kill points for one shot
The ork player was left with only one looted wagon.


----------



## air (May 11, 2009)

todays match pitched his brood lord (with no genestealers left) vs 26 man infantry squad + company command squad + commissar fired all lasguns twin-linked, sniper, plasma pistol and bolt pistol. 1 wound caused. i lost
:alcoholic::alcoholic::alcoholic::alcoholic::alcoholic:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

N'other update: my scout commander just killed Lucious the Eternal (is that spelled right?) in cc. Then, his lone possessed ate its way through my veteran squad. That was an interesting battle...


----------



## Korrogoth (May 2, 2009)

My first game, im not sure whether it was real or the shopkeeper bending the rules abit, but i took down a terminator squad with 2 tau drones


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> N'other update: my scout commander just killed Lucious the Eternal (is that spelled right?) in cc. Then, his lone possessed ate its way through my veteran squad. That was an interesting battle...


Damn, now that Scout is gonna turn INTO Lucious!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Winterous said:


> Damn, now that Scout is gonna turn INTO Lucious!


haha lucius is a champ; the look on a SM's face as his commander warps into the guy he had just killed would be priceless


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> haha lucius is a champ; the look on a SM's face as his commander warps into the guy he had just killed would be priceless


Do, do I still obey him?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

well...he is still technically your commander cause he is part of lucius' armour so it would be a doubled edged sword


----------



## spike12225 (Aug 21, 2008)

lol in recent tourny shrike assaulted 20 gaurdians killed 2 then failed the two saves he had to make already had a wound cost me the game really, got minor loss.

on my side spent 4 turns in cc with his war walkers and eldrad he'd fail to hit or roll a 1 for pen or a 1 for result was classic.


In another game against hestan and 5 TH/SS termies spent 1 turn shooting them 2 tactical squads, 2 vindicators, 2 typhoons, razorback and a scout squad.
next turn he was in charge range i tank shocked him with razor back he rolled 11 i followed 400/1250 off the field with razor back and a typhoon.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

A mate's Terminator Libarian rolled two double 1s and threw himself into the warp. Unfortunately in that same battle my dreadnaught's plasma shot scattered back upon it, and BOOM! The Dread exploded.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The Sullen One said:


> A mate's Terminator Libarian rolled two double 1s and threw himself into the warp. Unfortunately in that same battle my dreadnaught's plasma shot scattered back upon it, and BOOM! The Dread exploded.


Had he previously suffered a wound?
Perils wounds are always funny though, I'll admit.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I love high-priced psychics dying through failed PotW tests.:biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> I love high-priced psychics dying through failed PotW tests.:biggrin:


It's not so funny when you're Eldar.
Because of the whole runes of warding thing, they're more likely TO get a PoTW than not.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Sure, but ghost helms give you added protection- if you want non-funny perils tests then use nids: I've killed about 4-5 zoanthropes with perils, there is almost no chance of passing a 6+ inv save when you have to reroll it (ok ok a 1/36 chance)... for some reason I only seem to get perils when I'm on 1 wound, rarely when I have 2


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

my funniest death would be my vulkan he'stan rolling 3 1's for his invulnerbale saves.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, those massive 1's are good. I was playing some scenario involving missile bases when the other guy rolled 4 1's, and they all blew up inside his hangers. I laughed pretty hard.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

favourite kill of all time was probably when my crusader hit and wounded everyone in a berzerker squad and they faield every save.... funniest was probably when my scout sergeant with a power fsit went into CC against a soul grinder. the way both were modelled the sergeants fist was stuck in the grinders crotch and he wasn't hit once. the soul grinder was destroyed in one turn.... good day...


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

the funnest death i had was last game i played my Nid buddy, he shot my group of 13 grots with a brabed strangler on a fex, he managed to hit 11 of them, when he rolled to wound... all but 4 where 1s. out of the the 4 i saved 2 (had a Mek with KFF near by).


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> Sure, but ghost helms give you added protection- if you want non-funny perils tests then use nids: I've killed about 4-5 zoanthropes with perils, there is almost no chance of passing a 6+ inv save when you have to reroll it (ok ok a 1/36 chance)... for some reason I only seem to get perils when I'm on 1 wound, rarely when I have 2


I meant using Runes of Warding AGAINST people 
Gotta love it against Psyker Battle Squads, D3 down every time!
Unless of course you've used mind war (or got lucky) to kill the Overseer, in which case all of them die


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

*Not my kill as such*

I was playing a mate of mine down at GW and he was leaning on the table, the owner of the store came along and told him to roll a D6. This was about half way through the game. He then told my friend to take as many models off the table as he rolled on the D6. It was a 5. Later on in the game he had forgotten about this and leaned on the table. This time it was 2 D6, he got a 12. 

I won. :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Hooray for store rules!:laugh:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow cullen just wow, and people wounder why most despise those GW asses.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Funniest kill or me was when I played Tau and an aspiring chapion raptor charged a crisis suit. (nothing special regular run of the mill suit) Suit had a plasma gun and shield generator. The Champion has two lightning claws, misses twice, fails to wound then i save the last. He fails a single save. 

Best witnessed death: Single Fire warrior with a pulse carbine kills a chaos terminator. 

Best death, 12 FW against two wytches... no survivors.


----------



## death-by-gauss (May 19, 2009)

my worst is i was using my friends 1800 point chaos army figthing eldar, the eldar somehow got close enough to shoot the obliterators. the dude got six wounds, i rolled all ones on my saves, which are 2+. i lost an entire 3 man squad of oblits from 7 freakin guardians. :laugh:


----------



## Red9 (Jul 1, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Devil Dog. Attempted to fire at Dreadnought 7" away. Scattered 12, landed on itself, 12 for Penetration, 6 For Result. Which is a Statistical impossibility, or a 1 in 7776 Chance, or a 0.0001% chance.


Thread winnar.

Similar story...deathstrike missle....wiped my entire conscript group instead a mess of marines.:angry:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Red9 said:


> Thread winnar.
> 
> Similar story...deathstrike missle....wiped my entire conscript group instead a mess of marines.:angry:


Aah Deathstrike missiles, so cool.



LukeValantine said:


> Wow cullen just wow, and people wounder why most despise those GW asses.


I don't see what's wrong with it, he is supposed to avoid leaning on the tables, as it can damage stuff.


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

best death for me was when a hammerhead fired at my dreadnought
it scattered 6inches backwards, hit a building and the explosion killed my sternguard which were in the building


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Best kill I ever had happened a few days ago in a huge mega battle. All I had left was a Company Command Squad and most of a Veteran squad, I decided to charge a Warboss and take my chances rather than let him charge me. 31 attacks ended up with 5 wounds, he failed 3 armor saves and died. In the next turn the same squads shoot, assault and kill a Daemon Prince finishing him off in close combat.

This was one of the proudest days I've had playing my Guard, and I hope to continue to do so...

Danny


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Best kill for me was when my Shas'o commander + 1 bodyguard 2 gun drones, markerlight drone, shield drone(both suits had shield generators) were charged by an exarch with wings. round one autarch suffers one wound, round 2 shield drone destroyed and autarch suffers a wound, round 3 both gun drones destroyed and autarch killed. Who says that tau are terrible at CC.


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

Yesterday on my first time out with my Red Corsairs against Eldar, just after his Avatar had been gunned down by two obliterators. My nearby marine squad rapid-fired 2 bolters and a plasma gun at a squad of 5 pathfinders he had sat in a building with their 2+ cover save. 5 hit, 5 wounds and then he rolls 4 1s for his saves. Now without fearless the remaining Pathfinder fails its LD test and runs off the board.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

Void_Dragon said:


> My best kill:
> Dark Eldar big leader guy (can't remember his name) on the "Green Goblin" flying board thing, with the 2+ invulnerable save, charges a unit of 6 Fire Warriors. Does no wounds. Fire Warriors strike back, do a single wound. He fails his invulnerable save, therefore he loses combat, and flees. Fire Warriors then cut him down with Pulse Rifles, as he has lost his 2+ invulnerable (only works against first wound i think).
> 
> My worste death:
> 400+ points unit of Tau Crisis Suits with Shas'O, and about 8 drones, get charged by a unit of Terminators. The Terminators could only reach a single drone, and I chose not to use the 6" movement to engage, thinking "hey, I'll lose 1 drone, then next turn I can throw my Kroot in and get about 60 attacks". I did lose that 1 drone. Then I failed my leadership check, fled, and lost the initiative test. 400+ point unit dead because of 1 drone. Owch.


Termies can't sweeping advance!!!


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

A terminator squad teleports down. 5 men emerge from the smoke. They shoot and mow down a squad of grots. They get hit by shokk attack guns, they're down to to sarge. One grot vs a termie sargent with power sword in cc. Grot wins!!! Grot consolidates 6 inches and gets killed by a vengeful vindicator (yes, it was used solely to kill the grot)

My cc termie squad wipes out 2 monoliths, 2 squads of 'crons that keep gettin up and a 'cron lord then phase out !!!! MWAHAhahahahahahaha!


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I've had an imobalized chaos dread with both arms broken off beat a carnifex to death after 5 rounds of close combat. The carnifex olny had 2 wounds left, but thats still awesome. Sadly, the turn after, the vindicator it was protecting scattered a demolisher round onto it and killed it.


----------



## skate4life (Jul 14, 2009)

one normal dark angels interigater chaplan with power armour killed 4 5man combat squads [space marines vs space marines vs space marines] a predetor and a termi squad you should have seen there faces


----------



## Pako (May 28, 2009)

Played an Apoc game the other week and deepstruck a Titanhammer squad of ten Termis (all the hammer models i have so far >.<) plus a Lysander model as a Belial stand-in with the vortex grenade within twelve inches of one of the objectives deep in enemy territory. 

Tried to shoot a Leman Russ 7 inches away from the termis with my Shadowsword and rolled a 12 for the scatter in the direction of belial. Three termis died. The next turn all four opponents literally put almost every gun they had into that squad of termis and i lost the grenade. ):

Only later did i learn that they had taken the Vital Objective strategic asset on the objective i was about to contest.


----------



## Dan-D (Jul 18, 2009)

Best Last Turn Ever

Final turn of the game, I plow my land raider redeemer forward into the center of 3 very large eldar squads. The left flamestorm cannon wipes out an entire squad of warp spiders. The right flamestorm cannon turns a squad dire avengers and a warlock into ash, causing the remnants of the squad to break and flee off the edge. My squad, having lept from the assault hatch on the raider, charges at the final unit, a guardian squad holding the objective. They demolish the guardians, sweeping advance the shattered remains, and then consolidate 6 inches towards the objective to end within range, ending the game with it now uncontested, under my control :biggrin:


----------



## damnation321 (Jul 18, 2009)

Best thing i killed a squigoth with las fire and a greater demon, the almight LASGUN


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

my jammiest kills have to come from my 10 man scout squad when i was doing the GW intro games. in one battle they beat 8 genestealers, 8 berzerkers in close combat and survived three turns of a carnifix with a pair of twin linked devourers and enhanced senses, which they were one wound from killing.


----------

